# options for foundationless??????



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

If you can get deep nucs, I would transfer them to a deep hivebody and when they are ready for a second box then add a medeum and then a second med, they should move up and out of the deep which can then be removed. save the deeps and comb for nucs the next year if you go that way again.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

You can do any of several things if all you can get are deep nucs. You can cut the frame and combs down. Just shake off all the bees and run the whole thing through the table saw with the fence at 6 1/4". You can do a cutout and put the comb in medium frames and rubber band it in. You can use a deep box and fill it the rest of the way with medium frames, with or without a spacer underneath them. Either the close cell styrofoam or a two by would do. You can build a shim (basically just a five frame nuc cut to 3" tall) and put it on top of a medium box to hold the deeps on one end and move this up as you add boxes...

Or you can find someone who will give you a shaken swarm a little later in the year and not mess with the deep, large cell frames...


----------



## boukers (Aug 4, 2010)

thanks guys. I think I like the idea of putting them in deep boxes and then adding foundationless mediums and eventually switching them out and going all medium. appreciated


----------

